# Jacobsen reel mower



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Found this on a local craigslist. not familiar with Jacobsens so was hoping someone on here could help pinpoint a year range and if its worth the $400 asking. Also can the HOC be upped to over the 0.5" shown online? how is reliability and parts availability compared to toro and JD?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@MasterMech is the expert in Jakes. It looks decent in my opinion.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey,
So your model is a PGM in Command 63280. It is a 2010 year. It should be an 11 blade reel. This is a good deal for $400.00 as long as your drive clutch and engine are good. I have your entire parts and adjustment manual. Parts are available. PM me your email address and I will forward. Nice find !

Aaron


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

HOC break down:

Height of cut ................. 5/64 to 7/16 in., (0.2 to 1.1 cm)
Bedknives ..................... Hardened carbon steel
High profile ................... yields 5/32 in., (0.4 cm) cut.
Low profile .................... yields 7/64 in., (0.28 cm) cut.
Tournament .................. yields 5/64 in., (0.2 cm) cut.
Super Tournament.......... Yields 1/16 in. (0.16 cm) cut
Cutting Frequency .........13/64 in., (0.5 cm)
Reel ...............................11 or 15 blades, 5 in., (12.7 cm)
diameter hardened high
manganese, carbon steel
Reel Clutch....................Separate Cog-type
Reel Reduction Ratio ....2.25:1
Width of cut ...................22 in., (55.9 cm)


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

So I ended up getting it for 350 and am having my dad pick it up for me so i should have it as a Christmas present to myself. I'll post a good pic of it once I get it all cleaned up. Thanks for the advise for buying.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI, Reynolds in fishers does work on them. They at least sharpen it.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Good to know. I'm in Indy enough that wouldn't be too bad. I'd like to call the super of the courses up here and see if they sharpen them or know somewhere that does.


----------

